# TransSiberian Express



## spot1181 (Jan 27, 2009)

On the next season (starting February 15) The Amazing Race will have an episode on the TransSiberian Express. Don't know which one yet.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks.Just made a note to record it. I watched that last year. It was pretty funny at times. They also showed the high speed trains in Taiwan. They rode trains in other places too. Dont recall exact details. I think they did it in Amsterdam for sure.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 27, 2009)

Minor correction: there is no such thing as the "TransSiberian Express." There's the Transsiberian Railway from Moscow to Vladivostok (and branches to Beijing, Ulan Bator, etc.), which is traversed by a wide variety of trains, but none of them are called "TransSiberian Express." Here's a map of the Transsiberian Railway and its main branches:

http://www.transsib.ru/Map/transsib-passenger-eng.gif

By the way, why is this in the Amtrak forum?


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 27, 2009)

darien-l said:


> By the way, why is this in the Amtrak forum?


And now its not.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 27, 2009)

Correction to my own post: apparently, some company decided to take advantage of this misconception and launched a private train called Trans Siberian Express a year or two ago: http://www.gwtravel.co.uk/trains/golden_eagle.html

However, I seriously doubt they will be riding THIS on the Amazing Race.


----------



## jamesontheroad (Jan 28, 2009)

Since it takes more than a week to get from one side of Russia to the other, I expect some serious editing down if this episode is going to make an entire trans-Siberian journey fast and exciting


----------



## sky12065 (Jan 28, 2009)

jamesbrownontheroad said:


> Since it takes more than a week to get from one side of Russia to the other, I expect some serious editing down if this episode is going to make an entire trans-Siberian journey fast and exciting


I seriously doubt that they would cover a distance that would take more that a day. That would be a costly waste of production time.


----------



## darien-l (Jan 28, 2009)

Incidentally, my wife and I were in the Irkutsk / Lake Baikal area a few years ago, and were remarking how that area would make a dynamite location for the Amazing Race: exotic quality, scenic beauty, wide variety of transportation (buses, trams, shuttles, trains, hydrofoils, you name it), and many interesting and historic landmarks. Looks like the producers of the show read our minds.  I would be extremely disappointed if the Lake Baikal area doesn't make it on the show.


----------



## access bob (Jan 28, 2009)

darien-l said:


> Minor correction: there is no such thing as the "TransSiberian Express." There's the Transsiberian Railway from Moscow to Vladivostok (and branches to Beijing, Ulan Bator, etc.), which is traversed by a wide variety of trains, but none of them are called "TransSiberian Express." Here's a map of the Transsiberian Railway and its main branches:
> http://www.transsib.ru/Map/transsib-passenger-eng.gif
> 
> By the way, why is this in the Amtrak forum?



you haven't heard about the Cascade extension to Fairbanks and thru the Bering tunnel to Moscow.

Bob


----------



## jackal (Jan 29, 2009)

access bob said:


> you haven't heard about the Cascade extension to Fairbanks and thru the Bering tunnel to Moscow.
> Bob


Crossing my fingers, hoping, praying, writing representatives (even told Sarah Palin in person that it was of great importance!)...anything that would make this happen in my lifetime!!


----------



## jis (Jan 29, 2009)

darien-l said:


> Minor correction: there is no such thing as the "TransSiberian Express." There's the Transsiberian Railway from Moscow to Vladivostok (and branches to Beijing, Ulan Bator, etc.), which is traversed by a wide variety of trains, but none of them are called "TransSiberian Express." Here's a map of the Transsiberian Railway and its main branches:
> http://www.transsib.ru/Map/transsib-passenger-eng.gif


The premier regular service on that line from Moscow Yaroslavskaya to Vladivostok is Nos. 1 and 2 "Rossiya". I saw it standing there in all its glory when I arrived at the adjacent Oktobrskaya station one time several years back.


----------

